# Aikijitsu



## SThiess (Aug 1, 2003)

I am looking for a Aikijitsu school in the L.A. area. Anyone can help, any ideas. I really would appreciate some help ! Thanks


----------



## TJA (Aug 11, 2003)

This Link might help

http://www.daito-ryu.org/

Contact them and see who you may have in your area


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

Did you have any luck?


----------



## Kempo Guy (Nov 3, 2003)

If you're still interested send me a pm or email me. I may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## kakmix (Nov 26, 2003)

there is one in sollerön


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 26, 2003)

www.dojoofthefourwinds.com


----------



## Kempo Guy (Nov 26, 2003)

I thought Mr. Williams primarily taught Systema these days... and Kuroda family ryugi?
KG


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 26, 2003)

He still teaches Nami ryu as well.


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Dec 9, 2003)

If the Long Beach area is close enough send me a pm or email and I'll send you some contact info.

mark


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 9, 2003)

Whats the linage of Akijitsu anyways? Just curious.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

What do you mean by lineage of Aikijutsu?
The most known system of Aikijutsu is Daito Ryu, which is an art founded by Sokaku Takeda. I have read that it descended from various MA of the Aizu-han and the Takeda family, interspersed with Sokaku Takeda's own experiences in various kenjutsu school (I believe he studied Jikishinkage ryu and Itto ryu along with other arts).

There are other systems of Aiki, but they are either obscure or have unverifiable lineage  (some are outright bogus). Some known systems of Aiki are Shidare Yanagi Ryu, Kaze Arashi Ryu, Takeda Ryu....

KG


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempo Guy _
> *What do you mean by lineage of Aikijutsu?
> The most known system of Aikijutsu is Daito Ryu, which is an art founded by Sokaku Takeda. I have read that it descended from various MA of the Aizu-han and the Takeda family, interspersed with Sokaku Takeda's own experiences in various kenjutsu school (I believe he studied Jikishinkage ryu and Itto ryu along with other arts).
> 
> ...



I know little about Japanese arts, so please excuse my ignorance.
I just like to learn about arts I don't know much about.

When was Daito Ryo founded?


----------



## Kempo Guy (Dec 10, 2003)

Apparently the first records showing the name "Daito Ryu" was during the Taisho period (1912-1926) in Sokaku Takeda's enrollment books. 

The term Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu seems to have come into play around (or after) 1922 after Sokaku Takeda Sensei's meeting with Onisaburo Deguchi (the leader of the Omoto Kyo religion and the spiritual advisor to Morihei Ueshiba, the founder of Aikido). 

So I guess there is no specific date that shows the founding of this art. 

BTW, if you are interested in learning more about Daito Ryu history, check the articles section at www.aikidojournal.com

KG


----------

